# Lure help



## Fisherman123 (Apr 30, 2011)

Can anyone tell me where i could find the rings that you put the hooks on for crank baits? could i find them at kmart or walmart? Thanks for the help!


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Janns/Netcraft check their website.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Depending on the size you need, I've also seen musky sized rings at Dick's Sporting goods.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

lureparts online has a great selection as well as Janns Netcraft-


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

hey
my best advice is cabelas.com unless you happen to have one of there stores close by. there called split rings, they have all shapes and sizes. they also have a split ring tool or pliers. thats a must if you plan on doing alot of them. they have two kits, 1 is 29.99 the other is 49.99 then they have just the pliers for 9.99. then they have all kinds of split rings. hope this helps.
sherman


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

what size for standard cranks? I see you can buy 500 5mm for $7 on ebay.


----------

